# Successful draw Greater Sage and Sharp Tail Grouse



## SunfishB (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello all-

I recently moved here from Oregon and am working to get plugged in to all the various hunting opportunities you all have here in this beautiful state.

I learned today that I had a successful draw for Greater Sage and SharpTail in the Box Elder unit. I guess one question I have is it pretty common to be successful in this draw every year? Is this something I can count on?

Is there also good Chukar / Partridge hunting in this area?

Any info on other good units to put in for in the future would be great.

Cheers Y'all & happy hunting.


----------



## High_Country (Apr 29, 2019)

I drew for Sharp tailed grouse only in box elder. All of this land is private with the exception of a few WIA areas. I'm in the process of trying to determine which areas of the hunt unit hold birds, so that I know which private owner I should ask for permission to hunt.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

I drew this tag in 2016 and 2017. There’s definitely birds there. A friend of mine got his done on the WIA land in 2015. We both filled our tags in 2016 on private land. 2017 my dog got hurt running through a barbed wire fence and we had to cut the hunt short. 

I’d say go drive around up there for a while. The birds come out of their roosts in the hills mid morning and drop into private land to get water. You may be able to see them while they are moving. That’s how we pinned them down and asked the landowner if we could hunt them. They were great about it.


----------

